# Clutter



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Right strange one this ladies ...........
Do you ever feel like ''why are you saving all this stuff ?''
Since i lost our angel i have become more and more obsessed with throwing things away , part of me thinks why save it theres going to be nobody to pass it on to and i'm saving someone a job of doing it when i'm gone , i just don't see the point in ''stuff'' any more .
I'm not really sure why this is , wether i'm making a clean sweep or i've just become very de materialistic or wether i'm wanting to punish myself or wether its to do with getting my energy moving again   .
Just wondered if anyone else had gone through this phaze ?
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I know what you mean.   I kept everything and that started just after i lost my little boy, however, the pass three weeks,  i have got the sudden urge to clean and de-clutter.   I am not the tidiest person in Britain, far from it,   but everyday i want to sort out and clean.   I think personally i have finally lost my marbles and this is the beginning of something, 

Jenny


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Guess it's just me and you then Jenny  
We'll go   together huh ?
  
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well at least I am in good company  

Jenny


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ahh Jenny  
I've been wondering , do you think this thing about clutter and clearing is because it is something we can do that is worthwhile , where we see a result , thus we are making ourselfs feel valued


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

In my case i think it is something i can control.   I seem to be unable to control any aspect of my life, (feelings, emotions, getting pg,weight etc..) It is also i feel that while i am cleaning i feel that all my troubles are not there. I put some music on, sing a long to my fav songs and for a while i have so many other things to do i don't think about getting pg.   Clutter for me was memories, memories of the baby, or the life before wanting to get pg, i have changed so much that is was the only thing i had left of the old me.   However, now i have realised that i am never going to be the same person so why keep things that everytime i look at them they remind me of a time when things were so much different.   I keep the important stuff, like my baby stuff and everything from when my little boy was born   but i need to get rid of the stuff that held memories that i did not need any more.   Plus as you said it something i can not to make myself feel valued,   i feel that i have a purpose,   as my DH don't know how to do house work even if it jumped up and hit him in the face with a wet fish.  

Jenny


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

You seem sooooooooooooooooooo like me that it's freaky 
Everything you said i can associate to 

Maybe were not  just very sad and dealing with it the best way we know how .............


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

We are normal people, just normal people dealing with grief and upset in the only way we know how.  

However, it don't hurt to be a little bit  some times.  

Jenny


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Well i did under the stairs yesterday and i have now ran out of things to de clutter  , to make matters worse the bin men were on strike yesterday so i have a bin full   Had to resort to going to the local tip this morning  
Ahh well with all the de cluttering done my DH will at least breathe easy on his way home from work , instread of thing ''what has she been doing today ''


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

I just realised I've been decluttering too (is that a word?).

Hadn't realised i was doing it until i read this thread.  I've been clearing out at work and at home - makes me feel better though

Love

Loobylou xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

freespirit. said:


> Well i did under the stairs yesterday and i have now ran out of things to de clutter


Cancel that i've borrowed a ladder and started on the loft


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I think my DH has been getting rid of my clutter for me for the last 2 years - I am a hoarder but he has been actively throwing out my stuff in front of my eyes!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I can be quite sneaky tactile with my DH rubbish things 

Part of me is really in to the principle of letting stuff go to allow new things to come in to your life  
The other part of me says why bother keeping anything anyway , weve got nobody to pass it on to


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well i am back at it. I had a couple of weeks off but i am now decluttering worse than ever. I have even started doing the computer, deleting emails and sorting out favorites. Just for a while it makes you forget things that you need to. The problem is i feel they hit you all the worse when you finally stop cleaning or decluttering. Anyone else feeling the same? Or it is probably me going completely mad.

Jenny


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Jenny , 
If your going mad your not alone cause i'm at it again too .
I've had a break for a couple of weeks , as i thought i'd de cluttered everything i possibly could .
However this last week has been really hard for me , and have been feeling soo bad  
I've de cluttered the garden shed ( how sad is that ? ) , then  a few days ago went through my wardrobe and chucked tons of stuff away . A lot of it had gotten too small , as since starting tx , quitting smoking and getting depressed i have put weight on   and nothing makes you feel worse than tight clothes so i've chucked the lot ( have now started to hammer the credit card as i have nothing to wear   )
I have also gone through the videos and CD's .......... Gee my husband hords so much crap  
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I am so sorry that you are going through such a bad time. I hope things pick up for you soon.

Well i know what you mean about dh's mine will keep complete crap if i allow him.   This is why i usually wait until he is not in the hose to declutter. 

Well Happy de cluttering.

Jenny


----------

